# Copy/paste from Excel to Outlook crashes Excel



## Groutard (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi & congratulations for this site, it's very useful!

I've a user who wants to copy/paste Excel data directly in her Outlook inbox, without opening a new mail. She says it worked before, and the fact is that works on my own computer... And it works for her with Word. Reinstallated Office, tested in admin profiles, cleared temp & profiles, same issue. Reinstallation of SP4, nothing new.
In fact, when she pastes her Excel data, she's got a drwatson message saying "excel.exe has generated errors and will be closed". Excel closes and, and Outlook does his work. 
Obviously, she can just paste her data in clicking on 'new mail', and it works, but she wants to avoid this click...

By the way, we are in Office2KSP3 under Win2KSP4.

The only possibility is see now is to reimage the machine...just for that...

Thanks!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

maybe the size is a problem in this case. try to copy/paste using a much smaller file and see if it works.


----------



## Groutard (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for your answer,

Of course, it was one of my first tests on this problem : new xls file, just a few cells, same issue.


----------



## Groutard (Jan 31, 2008)

Please, nobody has an idea?


----------



## Groutard (Jan 31, 2008)

Seems like it's the same issue than these ones :
http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/843439.html
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Software/Office_Productivity/Office_Suites/MS_Office/Q_23072928.html


----------



## ghettolifenj (Mar 25, 2008)

Having three user with the same issue help is greatly needed thanks to any


----------



## Groutard (Jan 31, 2008)

Uninstalled, used office eraser2k, rebboted, reinstalled, issue solved.


----------

